# Win Your Own Decoy Spread of Sillosocks!



## nodakoutdoors.com

March 1st is the 3-year anniversary of Nodak Outdoors and I'm giving away *8 Dozen Sillosocks* and a carrying case to some lucky winner! (est. $500 value 5 dozen snows and 3 dozen blues)

The Sillosocks are going to be available through the store later this week. These decoys are just like custom windsocks, except these have heads and won't be limp in no-wind situations. I'm pumped to use the new one's this spring, and I'm sure someone will be happy as well. 










Since I'm sure the winner would like to use these ASAP, I'm only going to run this promo until MARCH 9th. That way I could ship them to the lucky winner and he/she could use them by the weekend.

So the same thing as always gang, all you need to do to win is to just reply to this post. And if you wish Nodak Outdoors happy anniversary, I'll give you double points. 8)

I'll choose the ten finalists March 8th, and the NASDAQ will decide the winner March 9th.

Good luck to everyone!

:beer:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Another Great Anniversity of the website!!! One of the best out there, keep up the good hardwork chris your really dedicated to this site and the sport of waterfowling!, and good luck on the snows this spring, ill push them northword in SD for you this weekend!!! :beer: 
Adam Toboyek :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

yeahh,great forums

PS: im not in a hurry to have the decoys,we wont have snow's till mid appril :lol: :lol: just kidding


----------



## waterwolf

Happy anniversary Chris/Nodak Outdoors. Great job :beer:


----------



## MChase

A wonderful website that I just discovered, wish I had been here for the whole four years. Thanks for the oppurtunity on the Sillosocks.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Thanks Chris!!!!

Later
Bob


----------



## Flick

This is a great site with a lot of great people on it, hopefully it continues for a long time to come. 
Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Gary Bottger

Wow - I can't believe it's been that long.  I must say this site has some the best information on it for hunting and fishing in the north country. Job well done to all that have contributed to the success of NODAK and I wish you a happy Anniversary and many more to come.

Thanks Chris


----------



## dblkluk

Happy Anniversary Chris! Throw my name in there!


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Happy Anniversary Nodakoutoors! The years have flown by fast. Throw my name in for the drawing.


----------



## 4tule

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My son and I love your site. Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Thanks Chris, happy anny! :beer:


----------



## Squeeker

Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors! Congrats on an extremely successful website.


----------



## Goosepride

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors! Chris, you do a great job!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Count me in!! Happy anniversary, Nodak!! :beer:


----------



## Slider_01

Happy Anniversary! I always enjoy getting on in the morning and reading everyone's reports.

Count me in, I need to increase my spread!

Slider


----------



## Brett B

Happy Anniversary to Chris and Nodak Outdoors Forum! I hope i get the chance to use those next year! :beer:


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS

Great site. Thanks for all the info and Happy Anniversary.
SGH


----------



## djleye

Already 4 years of not gettin anything done at work, Thanks Chris!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## sdh20fowl

Congrats on the four years!

wonderful site


----------



## dunkonu

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. 
Great site, really enjoy it. 
Please throw my name in the drawing....... Thanks..........


----------



## tgoldade

Happy anniversary, and hopefully many many more.


----------



## J.D.

Happy anniversary Nodakoutoors! Count me in for the drawing! :beer:


----------



## WARDEN247

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. This is the best outdoors web site ever!! :lol:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## diver_sniper

happy anniversary nodak, love this site, real glad i found it.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Happy anniversery Nodak outdoors. It's an awesome site...don't know what i'de have done if I hadn't found it. 8)


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Congrats on the success over the last four years, this is my # 1 hunting site hands down :sniper:


----------



## jhegg

Excellent site Chris, the only thing that would make it better is if I win the decoys 8) Thank you for setting this site up!

Jim


----------



## Pluckem

Happy Anniversary! Great site, its amazing how fast it grew in 3 years. Thanks for it.


----------



## KEN W

Happy Anniversary....I made the first post in Feb. 2002.


----------



## fishhook

Congrats chris :beer: A wonderful site that i really enjoy. I better take the time and become a supporting member...sorry about that :eyeroll: :eyeroll: .


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

I'm so glad I stumbled onto this site. I'm even more excited than ever to get into the hunting season after talking with everyone else who shares the same passions.

I wish I would have been here sooner!! Happy Anniversary!! Great site.

The decoys would go wonderful with the rest of my collection, wait, I don't own any decoys...but I've finally got a dog!!

Happy Anniversary again!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. :beer:


----------



## jdpete75

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors. PM me next time you plan on being South of Valley City and Ill get you a beer after hunting


----------



## snow chaser

nodak, I recently found your website and wish I would have found it when you first started, you're website is very informational and lets sportsman and women communicate with each other, its great to be able to find out right where the birds are from other hunters like myself. here's to many more years of nodak outdoors :beer: happy anniversary  snow chaser


----------



## Troller1

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. I love this site. :beer:


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Happy anniversary NODAK, love the site. Jim's decoys are great. Would love some more :wink: ! Thanks Chris.


----------



## nickle ditch

Happy anniversery Nodak outdoors, love the site and would love the decoys.


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Happy Anniversary NoDak!!!!!!!!! Great Site!!!! I'm on here every day!!!!
:beer:


----------



## backwater

Congrats on the 3 years! Sign me up for the give away please.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors!! :jammin: :jammin: 
What a great job Chris has done!!


----------



## jmmshadow

happy anniversary NoDak Outdoors. sign me up chris. thanks.


----------



## mallardhunter

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors, put me in for sure. Thanks Chris for the great site I am here every day :beer: This is the best Giveaway Ever thanks


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'd like to wish a happy anniversary upon NodakOutdoors. Over 5K members these days, productivity throughout the state has reached an all-time low, but for some reason job satisfaction has not. If you build it they will come.


----------



## woodie1

Great job Chris to all your hard work and for everyone else on Nodak......thanks for the opportunities at new toys :beer:


----------



## catchnmall

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. This is a great site to be a member of. I enjoy reading all the posts on here. :beer:

Good luck to everyone hunting this spring!!!


----------



## faithsdave

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. :beer:


----------



## Shu

*Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!* Thanks to Chris and all the others that contribute to this site.


----------



## FACE

Happy 3rd! Thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Happy anniversery Nodak outdoors!!!!!!!!111


----------



## trigger2

CONGRATS!!!!!!
LOVE THE SITE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## muzzy

Happy anniversary NODAK outdoors


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, much appreciated.


----------



## Hoggr

Happy anniversary nodak outdoors, and thanks Chris for the great forum


----------



## sierra03

Hey if it wasnt for this site and the people who made it, I wouldnt have gotten the good techniques, and wouldnt have gotten into coyotes like i am right now. You guys got me hooked, congrats on the anniversary! Just go ahead and call when i win, haha thanks


----------



## DuckBuster

Happy Anniversary Nodak!!! Thanks Chris and everyone else who puts in time to make this the best site to get outdoor information from! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Happy Aniversy Chris and Nodakoutdoors. :beer: Keep up the good work :lol: 
Chuck Smith


----------



## jd mn/nd

Congrats Chris on Year 3, Thanks for the generous donation decoy give away please sign me up. thanksJ.D. mn / nd


----------



## J Zumbo

Happy anniversary and keep up all the good work. Thank you.


----------



## Acemallard

Happy Anniversary and keep up the great job Chris. Hey drop me a line we need to get together this spring and hammer some sobs.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## taddy1340

Happy Anniversary NoDak. The best site I have ever used for outdoor knowledge... :beer:


----------



## cgreeny

Chris, Congrats on the website. It is a great site and keeps a guy well informed keep it up. Come on new decoys. :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Great site, lots of good guys with good info as well --Happy anniversery count me in

Thanks


----------



## wiscokid

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY NODAK OUTDOORS. :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors. Thanks for a good place to talk outdoors with other like-minded people, Chris....congratulations!!


----------



## buckseye

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors 
Great job and thanks Chris
Thanks to all who participate too!!


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks and happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## gaddy getter

This is truely a special website.....great info and great people......high above most of the rest.

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!

and here's to the winner of the dekes :beer:


----------



## Nate P

Happy three years, Nodak. Thanks for the chance at these socks, Chris.


----------



## goose nuker

hey, happy anniversary, sounds like you have some great decoys to go along with your great website :lol: keep up the great work


----------



## Rick Risvold

Congratulations Chris! The site gets me through the long off-season. A great place for the beginner to get information. Wish it was around when I got started. Of course when I got started a VCR cost $1,000.00


----------



## Matt Jones

Happy 3-Year NoDak! Toss my name in the hat! :beer:


----------



## dbraun911

first let me say happy anniverary to Nodak outdoors and Chris.I just came across this site and wish I would have found it sooner.I have never did a spring goose hunt but the way it sounds it would be a blast/I been following along and am going to see what I can do over Easter.Anyway happy anniversary and hope to meet some folks some day.doug
:lol:


----------



## Natedogg

Sign me up Chris. Congrats, and Happy Anniversary!

Nate


----------



## Scraper

Congrats! Proof that good things last.

Sign me up!


----------



## Madison

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY NODAK!!!

DAm! its been 3 years already :bowdown:


----------



## In2Fowl

Great site Chris, throw my name in the hat


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Happy Anniversary Nodak!! :beer: 
throw my name in


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors, From Saskatchewan.

R&B OUTFITTERS.


----------



## NDMALLARD

Happy Anniversary boys, count me in!


----------



## The Dogger

Happy A day NOdak

Ur doin a great job Chris.

Thanks for the oppurtunity.


----------



## Springer

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors. Me and the boys could use those dekes then we wouldn't have do jump them all day.


----------



## Sparky477

Happy Anniversary!! Throw my name in. 
Just wanted to let you know the fish house you sold me works great too.

Thanks,

Bruce Kramer :beer:


----------



## goose_slayer

thanks a lot chris and happy anniversary, this is my favorite website keep up the good work. Throw my name into that drawing


----------



## jerad

happy anniversary


----------



## rdeich

My brother and I are on a mission to learn the in's and out's of snow goose hunting. We are just beginner's but have been intrigued by the large number of geese flying over our dad's missouri farm in past years.

Do you know of any good literature re: snow goose or canada goose hunting?

Anyway, please put me in for the great decoy giveaway. Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## d wiz

Happy Anniversary Nodak. Great site! Thanks for the chance at the socks Chris.


----------



## yotebuster

Happy Anniversary Nodak! Great site! :beer:


----------



## honker

GREAT JOB NODAKOUTDOORS AND CHRIS THIS IS A WHONDERFUL SITE I AM HERE ALOT IN SCHOOL AND AT HOME!!! GREAT JOB :beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Hey thanks for the great web site Chris keeps me a little closer to home than I am geographicly. Happy anniversary nodak out doors. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Happy Anniversary Thanks Chris!


----------



## huntermike

Happy Anniversary! Time surely flies when one is having fun, and hunting snow geese is as fun as it gets. That must be why the season seems so short! Your site really helps me plan all aspects of hunting - both in the spring and the fall.


----------



## Chris Benson

Awesome site, I really enjoying coming here and talking to you guys. If I had to move to the US for any reason. North Dakota is where I would head, and not just for the hunting, but instead Manitobians and North Dakotans seem to very similar people.

Anyway, put me in for the draw, please and happy anniversary! :beer:


----------



## Lance Pardee

Thanks for the wonderful web sight. I have learned alot about your great state. Happy anniversary Nodakoutdoors


----------



## 6162rk

HAPPY ANIVERSERY NODAK OUTDOORS. AND HERE'S TO ALL OF THE HELP AND INFORMATION THAT YOU ALLOW US HUNTERS TO SHARE AND PASS ON TO EACH OTHER. I'M YOUNG ENOUGH I SHOULD BE AROUND FOR THE 25TH CHRIS. WHAT YOU GOING TO DO FOR THAT? AGAIN EXCELLENT JOB. THANK YOU.


----------



## tumblebuck

Happy Anniversary! Thanks for all your hard work, Chris!


----------



## hoosier dhr

Thanks Chris! Happy Annaversary


----------



## egrenz

This is a great website. Lots of good info. Happy 3 year Anniversary!


----------



## magnum3.5

Happy Anniversery NODAK! Thanks Chris for all the hard work!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Thanks guys!



rdeich said:


> My brother and I are on a mission to learn the in's and out's of snow goose hunting. We are just beginner's but have been intrigued by the large number of geese flying over our dad's missouri farm in past years.
> 
> Do you know of any good literature re: snow goose or canada goose hunting?
> 
> Anyway, please put me in for the great decoy giveaway. Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors!


If you're looking for goose hunting reading, there's hours for ya at the link below: 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/goose-hunting/


----------



## Snow Hunter

Happy Aniversery Nodak and thank you so much Chris for the great website. Keep up the hard work and thanks Chris and Jim Druliner for the giveaway.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Happy anniversary Nodak, this is the best website out there. Count me in.


----------



## SBEIIstyle

Thanks Nodak Outdoors and happy anniversery


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. Great site, it has alot of tips for people new to hunting and gives some good advice. Those decoys sure would be a nice addition to my spread.


----------



## quackattack

Happy Anniversary Nodak! 
I can't even begin to guess how many hours i've spent on the site and how much stuff I've learned!! Special thanks to Chris but also...everyone on the site, without all the support it wouldn't be what it is today.
Thanks again Chris
:beer:


----------



## BandHunter

Happy Birthday, NODAk don't know what I would do with my time with out ya!!
Bandhunter


----------



## QuackerSmacker

Happy anniversery, keep up the good work, im lovin it all...............


----------



## fowlhunter7

Congrats on the anniversery!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kingme88

Happy Anniversery and many more. Great website!


----------



## bioman

Great site and great job Chris, happy anniversary. Do I get triple points for hitting post 300 after three years and at least 30,000 views????


----------



## JuvyPimp

i cant pass adding to my spread, thanks for the chance

Happy Anniversary NoDakOutdoors :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Splake

Happy Anniversary Nodak!!! Thanks Chris


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. Chris, you do a great job with the site. Thanks for all the hard work. It definately makes the day more interesting.


----------



## Scatterwood

Happy Anniversary NoDak from the Boys in SoDak.


----------



## T Shot

Happy Anniversary and thanks boys. Count me in!


----------



## johnsona

Happy Anniversary Nodak, and thanks Chris!! Count me in!


----------



## goosehunter21

Happy Anniversary Nodakoutdoors. Great Site. Could really use the decoys this spring. Hope im lucky


----------



## Ryan_Todd

happy anniversary nodak!! great job chris and pleas count me in.[/img]


----------



## IAHunter

Happy anniversary, Nodak Outdoors. You are doing a great job and service for your state!

IaHunter


----------



## FowlTrouble

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors.

Thanks for a great, informative site, that is FREE !!!

FowlTrouble


----------



## win4win

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors!

Thanks for a great site full of pretty darn good people. AND thanks for the chance to win some dekes!


----------



## cranebuster

Happy Anniversary, I really enjoy this site and the wealth of info it represents, keep up the good work.


----------



## dleva

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors!!!!
Great Site and appreciate the chance to win some great looking decoys.


----------



## FLOYD

Happy Anniversary and thanks Chris.


----------



## range 2

HAPPY ANNIVERSERY ND OUTDOORS. I really enjoy this site. It is nice to be able to look at the legislative bills and read opinions. Here is to the future :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## BirdCrusher

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors.

Thanks Chris for doing such a great job!!!!

Tommy T


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Please put me in :beer:


----------



## grizzly

would love to win them.that would be awesome

count me in


----------



## strand

Happy anniversary and thanks for a great site!!!

Happy anniversary, Happy anniversary, Happy anniversary, Happy anniversary, Happy anniversary, Happy anniversary

There now my name should be thrown in a couple more times

Thanks again Chris, outstanding work. :beer:


----------



## MrSafety

Happy Anniversary to a great site! It's been fun reading posts from people passionate about this sport. We need to stick together and continue to support sites like this. I don't have alot of time to visit this site, but when I do, I know the information is accurate. The administrators do a great job, and Chris, I wish I could be in your shoes a few times each year!!


----------



## ChrisP

Happy Anniversary and hope to see many more!

Sure would be nice to win those silosocks, the blues look really great!


----------



## spoiler92

Happy Anniversary and count me in on the giveaway!
Good Luck on another great year here at NodakOutdoors, hunting and fishing in the Greatest state in the Union.

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## DeltaBoy

HA... Sign me up!


----------



## Trigger

Happy Anniversray Nodak Outdoor and thanks for the great site Chris.
Count me in please.


----------



## bubolc

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors, you continue to make this site better on a weekly basis, keep this snowball rolling downhill. :thumb:

And please sign me up for free things.


----------



## bjn

Happy Anniversary Nodak, best site around!


----------



## Ty

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!!!!!!!!!

Chris I gotta say you hands down have the BEST outdoors forum out there. Im on quite a few and im on this one every single day.

Also with those sillosocks. Ive been hunting with them 3 times so far this season and I must say Im impressed. That spring steel pokes right thru the frozen ground as well. Id suggest them to anyone.

THANKS!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## callngeese

Great Site Guys...and Happy Anniversary!!!

Hunted over silosocks last spring and they did the trick....the winner should be more than happy hunting over 'em!!!

calln


----------



## NDHONKER

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors

Thanks Chris, great site keep up the good work!


----------



## Garvdog

Thanks for the great site and hope everyone has a good spring season!


----------



## Eric Hustad

Congrats Bro. This website is proof that if a person works hard enough a goal/dream can be reached. I still remember when you first told me about your vision for the site and I have to say I really admire the dedication it took to make all this happen. Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## gbear

Your site ROCKS Nodak Outdoors.

Happy anniversary :beer:

Garmo


----------



## duckman53821

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. Hope ya have many more and thanks for the chance to win some dekes.


----------



## DonkeyCart

Happy Anniversary! Thanks Chris.

Ive been lurking around and finally joined up. Love the information on here.


----------



## DCOYNUT

Sign me up chris! Happy anniversary!


----------



## huskerroid

CONGRATULATION, 
I am new to this site and am very impressed, Happy Anniversary Nodak :beer:


----------



## Heveeshot

Happy third Anniversary Nodak!!!, Love the tips on the site and the spring snow goose migration report has gotta be one of the best on the web!


----------



## Ima870man

Happy 3 Year Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!

Keep up the Great Work!

Ima870man


----------



## mngooser

Thanks , blah, blah, yada, yada...no seriously, this is a great site filled with some pretty cool cats. Sign me up!


----------



## eyehunter

Happy 3 Nodak!!! Keep this great site goin!!


----------



## fish&amp;hunt

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. :beer: 
Please throw me in for the drawing!


----------



## Duck Commander

Happy Anniversary NodakOutdoors :beer:


----------



## 10gagoosin

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!! Thanks to everyone involved for all of the helpful info.


----------



## muskat

Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors!!


----------



## Brad Harris

Happy aniversery nodak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DustinS

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!


----------



## MnDiver

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!! Great site :beer:


----------



## SwampHunter

Please include my name.

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## pappyhat

Happy 3d Anniversary NoDak Outdoors !!! Great site, great people, see you in 3 weeks for my 5th spring .


----------



## Werker

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!! 
This is a great site, Chris I do not know you personally but you do a fine job.

Please include my name.


----------



## eye_guysd

really starting to like this site... count me in and thanks for having us..


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

Congrats on the anniversary of this fine site. You should be proud of the work you have done here and the friendships you have helped to build all in the name of the outdoors. I wish you had a brother in Minnesota that was as computer savy as you were to make a site like this for us. Please put my name in for the drawing.


----------



## goose

Happy Anniversery. This sight has become very popular and I have learned a ton of information from it. Thanks guys and continue to post up so we amatures can become better at what we all love.
Thanks
goose/reid


----------



## griffman

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors! I could sure use those decoys to sport a new snow goose avatar of the dog! :wink:


----------



## goose_killer90

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!! :beer:


----------



## Dave K.

Happy Anniverary! :beer:


----------



## zdosch

HAPPY Anniversary NODAK!! This site is great...too bad SODAK wasn't able to produce something like this! Thanks to all sponsors for supporting too.... :beer:

zach


----------



## goose1965

*Happy anniversary to an absolutely great site!!! Even gets the girls pumped up!!

Thanks again Chris, for all of your hard work and dedication to the outdoors!!!*


----------



## zaconb

Thanks for the chance and Nodak Outdoors happy anniversary!


----------



## Metalman

Congrads!!!


----------



## pondhunter

Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## pull do

Happy B-day Nodak Outdoors, thanks for the chance at the decoys


----------



## Gooseman678

Thanks Chris. Site is GREAT! 
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## dlip

Happy anniversary NodakOutdoors, it's an honor to be a part of this website.


----------



## TANATA

Good job NoDak staff, keep it up!


----------



## Goodfella

Happy Anniversary Nodak and Chris!

My wife is very jealous of the time I spend here. You must be doing something right. Keep it up and keep me in the dog house.


----------



## Duckhuntinpro03

Congradulations Nodak on your anniversary, I am a new member and i have been watching your reports here day after day, for years during the spring snow goose hunts. I was not a member the last few years but this year i have decided to join the gang and be able to post some reports. I have never been more amazed at how accurate this website actually is from snow maps, to how many birds are in the area.

Thank you Nodak outdoors, and all of your members for being so good to the hunters! All of us really appreciate it, from members to non members!

Good luck to all this year and lets help out the rest of the waterfowl and thin out some of these snow carp!!


----------



## Wood Duck

Happy aniversary NoDak! Enjoy the website. Thanks.


----------



## nd_gunslayer

Great site, Better and better every month.


----------



## WFwaterfowlers

Happy aniversary Nodak Outdoors!! This is the best hunting and fishing website! Great Job!


----------



## Draker16

Happy anneversary Nodak outdoors. This website is the greatest thing since sliced bread. I love how real hunters can share opinions and unite to become such good friends. One of the greatest things about hunting is being able to share your memories from the days in the field, and this website is an outlet for us all to do so on a large scale. Thank you Chris and all the other members of nodak outdoors for sharing this great passion that we will pass on through generations!!!!!!!!


----------



## leadshot

Happy Anniversary NodakOutdoors and thanks chris.


----------



## shotgunner

Happy Aniversary Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## Final Approach

Happy 3rd Anniversary NoDak Outdoors. Job Well Done


----------



## Burly1

Happy anniversary Chris. And thanks for the opportunity to spend many happy hours here! E-commerce rules! Burl


----------



## scottnd

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY NODAK OUTDOORS!

Great Job Chris...Thanks!

P.S....Also my wedding aniversary!


----------



## cootkiller

Happy Anniversary!
Though you and I might not always agree on ALL outdoors issues I do believe you do a wonderful job and I thoroughly enjoy the site.
I wouldn't have become a supporting member had I not.

Plus I am married now and need all the free decoys I can get as the wife has put a quota on hunting purchases. Even though she goes with half the time. Talk about a contradiction. 

cootkiller


----------



## Gunner

Happy anniversery, thanks Chris.


----------



## duck991

thanks chris i love the forum a chance to win free stuff awesome keep up the good work.


----------



## riverratt

Happy Anniversary...Great Site ! Great to get different perspectives and ideas from such a diverse crowd. Keep up the good work !


----------



## deked

Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## Tonts1

Congrats, and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## jp

Wow what a great giveaway, and happy anniversary


----------



## goosehtr4life

Congrats Chris on a great Site!!!!! :beer:


----------



## snowhunter23

I love this site for snow goose hunting reports in south dakota. I check this site out every day i come home from school, me my dad and some friends have hunted in south dakota for 2 years now. We've used this site for reports right off the bat. Happy 3rd year Anniversary!!!! Keep up the GREAT work Chris!!!!

THANK YOU,
Trevor


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

Congrats! Love the site keep up the good work!


----------



## Ref

Happy Anniversary Nodak


----------



## Kooshnitz

GOOD JOB!


----------



## sportsman18

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. Congrats to you all for putting in the time for making this just a great site.


----------



## Hunterda

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!

Love the site :beer:


----------



## Trapper62

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors
Another great season "year" for ND Outdoors!


----------



## duckslayer

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors.....Great offer.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Bruce

Happy Anniversary Chris, This boy from down under loves this site.


----------



## jh55429

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors

Josh Hukriede


----------



## jdas53

Will kiss a$$ for free decoys- No in all seriousness congratulations on your 3 years! You guys have done an excellent job in promoting North Dakota, fishing, and my favorite- snow goose hunting. Our crew uses info from your website to plan our hunts, buy decoys, and stay up to date on regulations. Just do not let my boss ever know how often I log on at work. Here is to a great future for nodakoutdoors.com Jay


----------



## boelke116

Good Job! Happy Anniversary.


----------



## charles

Chris,
Your site is outstanding thanks for all the effort you and others have put into it. I have learned some good things from here. So Happy success/anniversery. Many more.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## bowhunter04

Happy Anniversary Nodak outdoor... this is an awesome site and i would love to win the decoys.


----------



## feetup

Happy aniversary Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## purepower

hey happy anniversatry guys throw me in :beer:


----------



## Luke W.

Nodak, Happy Anniversary and please include me in on the chance to win the sillosocks!


----------



## Ithaca1

Happy Birthday Nodak. Please sign me up Chris. I would love to try some of those decoys out.


----------



## mirage1

:beer: Happy anniversary"NODAK" :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Buck Jones

HAPPY ANIVERSARY NODAK OUTDOORS! Sure it won't be long you will be celebrating 10 years. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

How the heck did I miss this before?

Happy Anny Chris and gang! Put me in!


----------



## mallardwacker

congrats on a great site and happy aniversary :beer:


----------



## fordtruckman

happy anniversary to all


----------



## elkslayer53

Happy Anniversary! Please enter me for the drawing of those AWESOME decoys. Thanks.


----------



## quack_addict

Happy Anniversary NODAK. Although I'm new to the forum, I'm really impressed!


----------



## dman

Happy Anniversary and that for the oppertunity.

D-man


----------



## Maverick

Happy anniversary Nodakoutdoors.com and Thanxs for the memories..... :fro:


----------



## prohunter30

happy anniversary Nodakoutdoors.com i've gained a lot of infomation from this great web site.


----------



## Bucksnducks

Happy Anniv!! Great website! Could always use more decoys!!! :beer:


----------



## bunkerhunter

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AWESOME DECOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :beer:


----------



## Neblackneck

Happy anniversary Nodakoutoors! Count me in for the drawing..


----------



## tsodak

Well thanks, and congrats on the Anniversary Chris.

Let me In!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Prairie Roamer

Happy anniversery Nodak outdoors. This is an awesome site! Keep up the great work.


----------



## CobisCaller

Happy Birthday NODAK! Great job Chris. 
:beer:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

even though i just joined i have been enjoying your site alot. full of info and its great to hear from other hunters. always can learn something new!! bought my first goose call this last fall and would love to have some decoys to go with it. even though jump shooting is a ton of fun i am going to try decoying. keep up the good work with the site!!!!!


----------



## Str8Shooter

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors! :lol:


----------



## redcloud86

Wow!!

Put me in...

Looks great!!!


----------



## smarti01

Happy Anniversary Chris and NoDak Outdoors.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum

Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors! I have never won anything in my life except for $50 on a pull tab in the mid 90's. Stizostedion vitreum :fiddle:


----------



## bertekri

I love this website. I don't get into the discussions much, but I use them as a great resource. Happy anniversay Nodak Outdoors, and many more! Give me a chance Chris, I heading out ND just before Easter to give them snows and blues some trouble.


----------



## MossyMO

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. I love this site. :beer:


----------



## SmellCat

This site is the authority on waterfowling in the Dakotas! Keep up the good work Chris. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## duxnbux

Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors...


----------



## eyebuster

count me in for the dekes they look great, happy birthday also.......


----------



## CallinDux

Congradulations on your anniversary!!! Throw my name in. I could use more sillosocks!


----------



## stute

Happy Aniversary!!!!!!!

Best hunting forum on the net!

(come on NASDAQ, papa needs some dekes!)


----------



## rascal

Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## Bay Fischer

Thank you Nodak :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Camoguy

Happy Anniv....can't wait to get my new decoys...


----------



## goosegrinder

Happy Anniversary Nodakoutdoors. :beer: Love the site and the help the members are willing to share. Thanks and keep up the good work.

Alex


----------



## goosehauler22

Happy Anniversary Nodak outdoors. This is one of the best sites I've seen as far as scouting, and fishing reports goes. Thanks to Chris Hustad for creating this great site. :beer:


----------



## Goosehunter04

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors. :beer:


----------



## bear05

Congrats on the 3 years. diffinately could use some more.

good huntin

____________________________
GIT ER DUN


----------



## wheatleyNEB

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!!

Since I am in Nebraska they will probably all be gone by that time but I sure could use them for next year. Good luck to everyone up north the next few weeks should be fun.


----------



## kody

I wish Nodak Outdoors a happy anniversary, and thanks for the great site.
Kody
[email protected]


----------



## unahunt

Happy Anniversary to Nodak Outdoors! 
Congrats on a very Successful Website.


----------



## YellowDawg

Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## 1700fps

thanks for the opportunity.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Nodak Outdoors!!!


----------



## Triple B

Happy Anniversary Nodakoutdoors, and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Labsroc01

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors! Your website really is a gift to all sportsman! Thanks again!


----------



## Choclab

Happy Anniversary NODAK Outdoors. I enjoy reading the topics daily!!


----------



## pfong

Happy Anniversary NODAK Outdoors.


----------



## tberc

Happy Anniversary. I just recently found your site, but now it's a daily routine. Thanks for all the great info. :wink:


----------



## tbercier

hey there awesome site, my brother just told me about it. i need the decoys sooooo bad, my wife just pulled a Red McCombs and applied the salary cap to my hunting and fishing supplies! travis 
ps:HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!


----------



## Drew W

happy anniversary nodak


----------



## Matt Fiala

count me in...Happy Aniversary!


----------



## get'em

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!


----------



## Nate

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!


----------



## wabbithunter

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## pintailjoe

Happy Aniversity nodak let the years keep rollong :beer:


----------



## WAHUSKER

Happy Birthday NoDak Outdoors. It has been and continues to be a great place to be.


----------



## mallard

Happy aniversary Nodak outdoors!


----------



## lawman304

Nice site. Congrats on the anniversary.


----------



## itfliesitdies

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors


----------



## walleyes n whitetails

Congrats Nodak Outdoors on the aniversary. Keep up the good work.

P.S. Draw my name


----------



## Drew Willemsen

thanks for the chance happy anniversary!!! :beer:


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

This is a great site with a lot of great people on it! Here's to many more years! 
:beer: Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## beater

Happy anniversary, Nodak!! Thanks for a great site with alot of information from a great group of people.


----------



## Oxyura

Happy Anniverdary Nodak Outdoors and keep up the excellent work!!!


----------



## NDJ

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors


----------



## duketter

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!!!! Great Site!


----------



## randallroberton

Happy anniversary!! I hope for many more. I'v only been a member for a few months now but I can already tell this is one of the best hunting sites around!
Randall Roberton


----------



## Niles Short

happy happy anney nodak sighn me up thank you very very much


----------



## MNhunter

Happy Aniversary Nodak.....Thanks for the chance Chris, I will be waiting at the mailbox.


----------



## locknload

congrats on the anniversary - please enter me in your drawing for the dekes

thanks


----------



## Black Lab Duck Hunter

Happy Anniversary NoDak Outdoors. Keep up the good work on this site.

Black Lab Duck Hunter


----------



## Husker Goose

Congratulations and happy anniversary NoDak Outdoors. I sure enjoy this forum and website. Keep up the great work. The Snows and Blues are heading your way by the thousands so I sure hope I win the SilloSocks to slow some of them down!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

Game on and im in.


----------



## Matt_N

happy aniv. nodak. throw me in!!


----------



## Rick Acker

I need a Snow Goose Decoy Makeover...I lost my snow goose decoys when a bus full of hijacked penguins smashed into my garage and burned my house down...The very next day my insurance agent skiped town with some prostitute named Vanity...So money has been a little tight...Oh, by the way...Happy Aniversary!


----------



## CheapHunter

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors, thanks!


----------



## kylehanna

Happy Anniversary Nodak and you have a great looking site. My cousin just told me about this place and I gotta say I like it. I think you just got another Nebraska man on your site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (dont know if thats a good thing  ) :beer:


----------



## lakefloors

Great site and congrats on your anniversary. 
Please sign me up for the sillosocks. 
My uncle uses a ton of them in his spread and has been shooting TONS of them this year. 
Good luck to all in the drawing I wish you luck.


----------



## bigal

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors.

Sillosocks are awesome. hope I win them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Brendan

Happy anniversary Chris/Nodak Outdoors. Great job


----------



## Billyde4

happy anniversary and keep up this great site


----------



## guppy

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors, thanks!


----------



## tbratch

Woo-Hoo count me in!

and Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors!

Great site! I can't believe I haven't found it before.


----------



## Decoyer

Happy anniversary nodakoutdoors, throw me in there


----------



## woodduckwizard

please throw me in the pot...and happy anniversary nodak outdoors. I am going snow goose hunting for the first time this upcoming week, and if I won these dekes to hunt them over I would be ecstatic! Otherwise I guess we will have to sneak 'em.

thanks!
wdw


----------



## Captain_Mo20

Hope I am not too late for the entry. Just wanted to wish you guys a happy 3-year anniversary. Recently switched local ND outdoors sites and would like to say, "Wow, your information and tips actually make sense (along with the lack of drama in the post)." Keep up the good work!!!

- :sniper: aim straight, squeeze soft, and turn it red
- :sniper: then do it again when hunting, not just in the bed :lol:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Three Years, that rocks!

Congrats Chris and the rest of the gang!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Happy Anniversary Nodak Outdoors, I would love to win the Sillosocks so I can use them on my first snow goose hunt!


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

Happy Anniversary Nodak fronm the land of few ducks!


----------



## hunter19

Happy Anniversery Nodak Outdoors. You guys run a great web site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Keith S.

Happy anniversary Nodak Outdoors, count me in :beer:


----------



## honkhntr

Please, count me in.


----------



## stoeger

Thanks


----------



## tb

Ditto.


----------



## timB

Thanks Nodak Outdoors
The snows are in for it this spring
good luck all. and happy anniversary
:lol:
timB


----------



## Water Swater

Happy Aniversary Nodak Outdoors! Great Job! :beer:


----------



## Goosehunter_ND

Happy Anniversary love the site waste alot of my day on here sign me up could use a new present.


----------



## Seein Green

Happy anniversary! Those decoys sure would look good in my spread! :lol:


----------



## zettler

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Contest Entries are closed!

Thanks for everyone who entered.


----------

